# [XAP][1.0][Interop] RebootEx - Easily reboot to Flash mode or reset phone



## lukjok (Jul 2, 2016)

*Functions:*

Reboot to Flash mode
Reset phone with options

*Usage for phone reset:*
There are three options:

Default Reset
Reset with SD card formating
Reset with user store data preserving (The phone reset operation will preserve certain data in the user store. Currently, the only data that is preserved is preloaded map data)(*This is from WPBlue documentation, I don't know if it preserves something more in WM10*)
Select one of these options and press Reset phone now.

*Used capabilities:*
ID_CAP_PARTNER
ID_CAP_REBOOT_FLASHING_MODE
ID_CAP_RESET_PHONE

*Note:* I haven't tried reset function, so feedback would be useful. I will try to add more functions in future.
*Another note:* If you can't deploy app, install Microsoft.VCLibs.120.00.Phone.Debug dependency first, which you can download from here.


----------



## boe323 (Jul 2, 2016)

theres a few apps including this one I cant deploy I get that error that ppl say means not interop unlocked .I can flash custompfd 0300 fine but when it comes to 00600 and your app I =get that eror ,,,I checked install key and have 20 unsigned apps available so I don't get it, roottoolss , vreg wpsystem , and some install fine???, even gone all the way back to factory on the Lumia 950 stopped wifi and data, used roottool, still same outcome??


----------



## lukjok (Jul 2, 2016)

boe323 said:


> theres a few apps including this one I cant deploy I get that error that ppl say means not interop unlocked .I can flash custompfd 0300 fine but when it comes to 00600 and your app I =get that eror ,,,I checked install key and have 20 unsigned apps available so I don't get it, roottoolss , vreg wpsystem , and some install fine???, even gone all the way back to factory on the Lumia 950 stopped wifi and data, used roottool, still same outcome??

Click to collapse



Probably, beacause you don't have all capabilities unlocked. For example, look at CustomPFD 0003 and 0006 required capabilities: 0003 have only few capabilities declared: 





0006 have lot's of: 




So that's why you can deploy CustomPFD 0003, not 0006 and other apps.


----------



## Satirus (Jul 2, 2016)

Not working. had errors on dependencies, actualizations package or conflict validation


----------



## boe323 (Jul 2, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Probably, beacause you don't have all capabilities unlocked. For example, look at CustomPFD 0003 and 0006 required capabilities: 0003 have only few capabilities declared:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



  So I gather they cant all be unlocked on the 950 ?? hence I wont be able to install this or any other more accessible  features?? ....is it down  to my phone then ? or have I done something? ,,ive gone right baclk to the beginning and tried before the advanced info updated. I did do what I set to do ...full convert to sim free with product code, and fm radio ....but its always nice to have more features


----------



## lukjok (Jul 2, 2016)

Satirus said:


> Not working. had errors on dependencies, actualizations package or conflict validation

Click to collapse



Which version of application deployer you used? 8.1 or 8.0.


----------



## Satirus (Jul 2, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Which version of application deployer you used? 8.1 or 8.0.

Click to collapse



Version 8.0 , which is the one used for xaps


----------



## lukjok (Jul 2, 2016)

Satirus said:


> Version 8.0 , which is the one used for xaps

Click to collapse



Just use 8.1 version.


----------



## Satirus (Jul 2, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Just use 8.1 version.

Click to collapse



Wow, had same error as explained above even using 8.1 version


----------



## lukjok (Jul 2, 2016)

Satirus said:


> Wow, had same error as explained above even using 8.1 version

Click to collapse



Could you post that error from application?


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 2, 2016)

Dependency required

```
<Dependencies>
    <PackageDependency Name="Microsoft.VCLibs.120.00.Phone.Debug" MinVersion="12.0.30113.0" />
  </Dependencies>
```


----------



## Satirus (Jul 2, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Could you post that error from application?

Click to collapse



 It's something like Package failing on updates, on dependency or in validation's conflict. Sorry, English's not my native language.

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------




titi66200 said:


> Dependency required
> 
> ```
> <Dependencies>
> ...

Click to collapse



I have this dependency on my phone due to Interop Tools app


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 2, 2016)

I see in zip "Microsoft.VCLibs.ARM.12.00.Universal.appx and Microsoft.VCLibs.ARM.14.00.appx"
but where is Microsoft.VCLibs.arm.Debug.12.00.Phone.appx ?


----------



## Satirus (Jul 2, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> I see in zip "Microsoft.VCLibs.ARM.12.00.Universal.appx and Microsoft.VCLibs.ARM.14.00.appx"
> but where is Microsoft.VCLibs.arm.Debug.12.00.Phone.appx ?

Click to collapse



So... Is the last the one that is missing for me? Or.... Is it missing on this app?


----------



## boe323 (Jul 3, 2016)

Does anyone have that dependency file to share?? Microsoft.VCLibs.arm.Debug.12.00.Phone.appx


----------



## MrCego (Jul 3, 2016)

In Interop Unlock zip from the other topic.



Sent from Space


----------



## lukjok (Jul 3, 2016)

Updated post with required dependencies, also removed unnecessary references from app. Sorry for for the inconvenience.


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 3, 2016)

In Windows Phone 8.1 SDK


```
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SDKs\Windows Phone\v8.1\ExtensionSDKs\Microsoft.VCLibs\12.0\AppX\Debug\ARM
```


----------



## Satirus (Jul 3, 2016)

So i did it with that dependency and tried to enter in Flash Mode but i only got that cog wheel and the thunder together.


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 3, 2016)

0x80073cf3 error... lumia 530 interopunlocked.

-       The incoming package conflicts with an installed package.
-       A specified package dependency can't be found.
-       The package doesn't support the correct processor architecture.

Install succeed after  rereaded topic


----------

